# Retire in the up



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

Some questions about life in the up
Are rifles aloud hunting or is there restrictions like slug Guns only or muzzle loaders
I've heard that the Indians have ruined the fishing and hunting is this true??? Or bs
Where is the best hunting and fishing in the up?
Is the stat land ok for hunting or is shoulder to shoulder 
I'm looking at this for retirement I just want to hunt and fish trying to make shure I don't walk in to something I'd regret looking for other people's in put
Are empty houses a target or are things pretty safe


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Suggest you narrow down your search to a specific area, rather than asking about the entire UP. Go up there and check it out yourself as your impression is by far the best. Everyone has a different view of reality.

State fishing and hunting regulations are the same for most of the state with specific exceptions. Check the regs...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Consider medical facilities and their proximity to an area being considered.
A greater frequency can be a part of retirement.
Consider too snow removal. 
There is elbow room in places ...but not in all convenient locations.
What do you mean by empty houses?
If you are retiring up there it won't be empty.
If you are looking for a cabin or part time dwelling ...say so.
Such a case differs in it's access and traffic in warmer seasons and distance to and from places.
A jumping off point can be strategic to take advantage of it's location.
A cottage on a lake to live in year around is worth harder access and being more secluded maybe price wise , if your medical needs can be addressed.

A building unattended needs a caretaker.
For many reasons besides vandalism.
I would leave no more valuables there than anywhere else without watching them.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

It's all filled up!! Please don't come. It's dangerous and lots of thefts to empty houses. Hunting is crowded everywhereeee!!!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Have you ever even been there? I suspect it would not be a good fit for you.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Tmckinnis said:


> Some questions about life in the up
> Are rifles aloud hunting or is there restrictions like slug Guns only or muzzle loaders
> I've heard that the Indians have ruined the fishing and hunting is this true??? Or bs
> Where is the best hunting and fishing in the up?
> ...


Rifles are definitely allowed, no restrictions, although they do have QDM if you want to try to shoot two bucks, which is hard to do with the numbers of wolves as hard winters being hard on the deer.

Indians aren't necessarily ruining the hunting and fishing, but it's not like it's easy fishing or hunting it's tough in most areas just like lower Michigan. Those yoopers are good harvesters and tend to over hunt / fish areas just like anywhere else. 

You need to be more specific about what kinds of hunting and fishing you are looking for, but if I were looking at the best hunting and fishing, I'd head to the western yoop not eastern. 
State land is rarely going to be shoulder to shoulder but also
Means you gotta put in the time and hike to remote areas. 

As for empty houses a target, well ya never know, some cottages or camps get hit, but just like anywhere else, it all depends on the area as situation. One thing I will tell you is most of the regular folk yoopers I know are great people and will give you the shirt off their back. However you should understand that a lot of UP in impoverished and there's drugs and unemployment in a lot of the rural towns as they lack jobs and resources.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tmckinnis said:


> Some questions about life in the up
> 1. Are rifles aloud hunting or is there restrictions like slug Guns only or muzzle loaders
> 2. I've heard that the Indians have ruined the fishing and hunting is this true??? Or bs
> 3. Where is the best hunting and fishing in the up?
> ...


My opinion.
1. Use whatever centerfire rifle you like.
2. Complete BS, yes their rules are different than our but they are required to report all game, fish, plants, firewood and even maple sap. 
3. St Marys River, every species imaginable.
4. You will be hard pressed to run into another Hunter in the woods. 6 million acres of public hunting land.
5. Fishing you will see others but it is not a zoo.
6. I've never had an issue. In most towns and in the country doors are unlocked plus keys are left in the ignition.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> It's all filled up!! Please don't come. It's dangerous and lots of thefts to empty houses. Hunting is crowded everywhereeee!!!


You forgot to mention the wolves hanging out in the back yard.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Never seen it myself, but guys at work were talking about seeing Indians dumping buckets of walleyes in the ditch. Not sure if they meant now, or during the 90s when the shooting was going on.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> M
> 2. Complete BS, yes their rules are different than our but they are required to report all game, fish, plants, firewood and even maple sap.


So they report they took a bunch, doesnt mean they didn't take a bunch.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry not to derail the thread but the comment about indians ruining the fishing struck a chord.

I live in SELP near Lake St. Clair. I always heard from my Dad, Uncle, and occasionally my Grandpa about how fishing back in the 60's and 70's was way better than it today. Because the indians received special privilege to overfish or net certain areas - specifically tributaries where game fish are known to spawn. I have always wondered if there was any truth to this. I can't imagine that indians overfish Lake St. Clair any more than non-indians. 

But then again I know virtually nothing on the subject, and am just curious. Would love to get some facts or hear other anecdotes on the subject.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Should also ask about the black flies and mosquitos

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My opinion.
> 1. Use whatever centerfire rifle you like.
> 2. Complete BS, yes their rules are different than our but they are required to report all game, fish, plants, firewood and even maple sap.
> 3. St Marys River, every species imaginable.
> ...


Thanks for reply if made a few trips up there but all in the winter ice fishing if been looking at camps/ houses I'm just asking a lot of questions


----------



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Rifles are definitely allowed, no restrictions, although they do have QDM if you want to try to shoot two bucks, which is hard to do with the numbers of wolves as hard winters being hard on the deer.
> 
> Indians aren't necessarily ruining the hunting and fishing, but it's not like it's easy fishing or hunting it's tough in most areas just like lower Michigan. Those yoopers are good harvesters and tend to over hunt / fish areas just like anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good reply I'm looking around how far west ?


----------



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

frenchriver1 said:


> Suggest you narrow down your search to a specific area, rather than asking about the entire UP. Go up there and check it out yourself as your impression is by far the best. Everyone has a different view of reality.
> 
> State fishing and hunting regulations are the same for most of the state with specific exceptions. Check the regs...


If made several trips there but all in the winter I like what I see just not shore that's why I'm asking questions is a big area


----------



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

Tmckinnis said:


> Thanks for the good reply I'm looking around how far west ?


I fished Lanse last winter and little bay de noc


----------



## Tmckinnis (Jan 7, 2015)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Rifles are definitely allowed, no restrictions, although they do have QDM if you want to try to shoot two bucks, which is hard to do with the numbers of wolves as hard winters being hard on the deer.
> 
> Indians aren't necessarily ruining the hunting and fishing, but it's not like it's easy fishing or hunting it's tough in most areas just like lower Michigan. Those yoopers are good harvesters and tend to over hunt / fish areas just like anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks why west ? What area are you talking and what's the different between east/ west


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Tmckinnis said:


> If made several trips there but all in the winter I like what I see just not shore that's why I'm asking questions is a big area


Still suggest you make the trips necessary to check both urban and woodsy area to ensure you make the right choice in this big decision area.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tmckinnis said:


> Thanks why west ? What area are you talking and what's the different between east/ west


My long term plan was to retire in the WUP. My wife and I met in Houghton and talked about moving back. When it came time to do it my wife didn't want to move that far from our kids. We compromised and moved on the shores of Lake Huron. On a clear day I can see the bridge. My Chippewa and Mackinac county camps are about an hour away.

The WUP has different topography and high mineral content soil which impacts wildlife. Lots of hardwood dominates the landscape. Deer hunting is better along with bird hunting. Stream fishing is better for trout with the faster moving water. Waterfowl hunting is ok but the EUP gets the nod. The WUP also contains the banana belt and near banana belt low snow zones.

The down side to the WUP is more wolves and the possibility of CWD. The UP's deer herd is migratory so once CWD crosses in from Wisconsin there will be an aggressive reduction in deer to stop its spread. The DNR is increasing testing in the WUP counties that border Wisconsin. That will be a sad day in Michigan's deer hunting history if it shows up.

Don't forget about your medical needs. The golden years are more like the rust years where things begin to deteriorate.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Tmckinnis said:


> Thanks why west ? What area are you talking and what's the different between east/ west


. Look at luv2huntUPs response it's very accurate, there's some major differences in east vs west and even southern central UP as he referenced the banana belt. 



frenchriver1 said:


> Still suggest you make the trips necessary to check both urban and woodsy area to ensure you make the right choice in this big decision area.


There's not a bunch going on and it would probably be best to spend some time up there exploring. Also, you gotta answer folks questions about what are you most interested in? Deer hunting big bucks or numbers? Upland bird, Waterfoul, bear hunting, etc? And what kinds of fishing? Stream, inland lake, big lake, etc. 

I spent a year in the Sault and 7 in Marquette, plus I have some several friends that live up there, Marquette is a great town, I'm not the biggest fan of the Sault, some friends live west of Marquette which is nice as well and others live in central Alger county which is rural but nice as well. There's not one perfect spot to live, it's all about compromising based on your needs and wants. I always enjoyed fishing little bay de noc or walleye and hunting was nice, but not tons of deer but it was ok for fun at camp and the tranquility, it's not being so remote. I also enjoyed Marquette as it's the biggest town full of amenities and a gander mountain, pretty much anywhere else u live you might be 20-50 miles from a decent town and even with that said, a decent town is actually very small relatively speaking compared to just about anywhere in lower Michigan. 

If your low maintenance, very resourceful, and in good shape without many foreseeable health problems I'd go far west if it were me and live the dream in a remote area along the Wisconsin border somewhere around the Ottawa nation forest. However, if you like occasionally amenities and have a need to be near a hospital, I'd stay with 30 miles of Marquette or any other decent sized city with a hospital, although even though Marquette general is the biggest in the yoop, many times the smaller ones ship patients to Marquette and then if Marquette doesn't have the services they airlift patients downstate as it is. Just some things to think about.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Swatting and shoveling season in the UP is a small price to pay compared to shooting and drug season in the LP. Bug dope can't stop bullets or your neighbor cooking and selling meth.





Lumberman said:


> Economically it's simply a welfare state. There's incredible poverty, drugs, and crime. Now the good news it's very spread out and lightly populated so you can stay away from the nonsense if you want.


I can add, since moving to the UP from the city in 1994.
1. Bugs are not bad everywhere, but has more to do with the year and your location, my dads location bugs...mine not many.
2. I think crime is VERY low...and gets solved VERY quick. I have never had one issue with anyone. I run a cheap house alarm that auto calls the 911 center, has worked flawless.
3. QUALITY of life.....enough said......
4. I would look anywhere but the snow belt.......stay out of the snow belt......I do not think we would of continued living there if we were in the snow.
5 After living in the UP for over 22 years, I would do it again in a heart beat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Black flies never bothered me. You look down and there are 100 little pin prick drops of blood on your arms. I laugh at the people I do see that violently swing their arms around though. Now that is funny. Like it does any good!!


Any one type of bug is not a big deal to me, but it's the cumulative effect of having ticks crawling up your legs and black flies, deer flies, horse flies and mosquitoes all battling for areal supremacy around your head that will truly take it's toll on any normal person. A couple years ago I took a buddy of mine to my camp for one day of spraying food plots. As we drove down the back road that leads to my camp, a truck came by from the other direction. It was strange to see a black cloud around his truck like I had never seen before. After we passed, that cloud formed around my truck and it was made of of tens of thousands of horse flies that followed us all the way to my gate. All my head nets and bug spray was in my camp, so I was defenseless to open the gate. After that one day at camp, my buddy swore he would never return. Another buddy of mine failed top heed my insect defense advice before going out onto my property to help me clear a new roadway I was building. By the time he got back to camp a few hours later he had well over 100 ticks crawling all over him. He has never come back either.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I suggest you do don't move there.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Snow fall in the northern UP is a State Of Mind! If you like winter sports, like snowmobiling, cross country skiing or Alpine Skiing, it is a wonderful place to live. The nice thing about being retired is if it is snowing heavily, I just stay inside until it stops and the plows come by. I would recommend a snow plow of some kind if you have much area or drive to keep clear.. When I retired ten years ago, I started with a snow blower, then a pickup with a plow and finally to a side by side UTV with a plow. I found the UTV more maneuverable and, unless the snow is very deep and wet, not any problem to move around. I have neighbors that will use their pickup and plow to move back the heavy wet snow bank that the county plow leaves and I pay a friend with a huge front loader to move back the snow piles a few times a winter. I find that I actually enjoy plowing snow.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I have lived UP, WI, and IN. Bugs were awful in the woods in all those places.

HIgher elevations in the mountains don't have bugs, and times are tempting.

But for me sitting with a bunch of people inthe sand looking at palm trees would be the most boring thing in the world, you have to drink.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Shoeman said:


>


The weather looks nice and warm but, yuk!! Look at all those people. Reminds me of the places out West nothing but people all over.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You Yoopers must be anti-social. I enjoy people, alway have! 

Love my wife, but if she was the only one I could interact with... That would be short-lived. 

For the last 3 years I've been seeing the Country on 2 wheels, mostly back roads and I have met the real Americans. The ones that make things work and the sacrifices they make to provide for their families. 

I did a ride report on traveling site, showing just that. Living like a hermit won't cut it for me. I'm way too interested in different cultures, history and their way of life. It's a hoot!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> You Yoopers must be anti-social. I enjoy people, alway have!
> 
> Love my wife, but if she was the only one I could interact with... That would be short-lived.
> 
> ...


It is not that I am anti social. But I'll choose when I want to be surrounded by strangers.

I too have traveled much of the country on bike, from Memphis to Fairbanks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rounder said:


> It is not that I am anti social. But I'll choose when I want to be surrounded by strangers.
> 
> I too have traveled much of the country on bike, from Memphis to Fairbanks.


I'd rather be surrounded by strangers instead of the crotchety locals rehashing the same old BS bitchfest at the local diner.

Same old 7 farmers griping about the same ****... Did that for years in Lions, near Ionia, for 20 years

My next trip is up the East Coast. Texas was a rude awakening!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's what I've been thinking about for retirement lately. Tie the Lund up to it and fish everyday if I want too. My wife would like the flower boxes under the windows... I'd have this closer to the palm trees than the UP. I'd rather fish 10 months a year...


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> I'd rather be surrounded by strangers instead of the crotchety locals rehashing the same old BS bitchfest at the local diner.
> g!


Depends on who the locals are.


6Speed said:


> . I'd have this closer to the palm trees than the UP. I'd rather fish 10 months a year...


Ya but in the UP we can deer hunt 10 months a year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I thought drugs and crime stopped at little Detroit aka Grand Traverse county. Drugs and over doses rule the news for that county.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Saddly meth seems to become an issue in rural areas. Maybe the privacy in making it. Maybe lack of access to big city drugs. I have not encountered any, but you read about it on the news. Iron county seems to have bit more of it, based on random articles and memory.

I still feel safer walking the streets of Hurley then I do Detriot.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Rounder said:


> Saddly meth seems to become an issue in rural areas. Maybe the privacy in making it. Maybe lack of access to big city drugs. I have not encountered any, but you read about it on the news. Iron county seems to have bit more of it, based on random articles and memory.
> 
> I still feel safer walking the streets of Hurley then I do Detriot.


Take a run down to Indiana. People can tell you are not from the area by a simple glance. UP residents have a full set of teeth, you will be hard pressed to find a full set of teeth anywhere in rural Indiana. Meth has made a big impact on smiles in Indiana.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

If your going there for one thing like hunting you will probly end up going crazy. You have to have something to do for every season. If you go to a bigger town might as well stay where your at. In the outlying areas there is a bug season. Just before Memorial day to mid July and its bad .If you dont like snow you will be in trouble. If your acceptable to depression you will have a bunch of low light no sun days in a row freaks a lot of people out. From what i'd seen you either like it or you dont. After 2-3 season the ones that dont start looking for a way out. But there is no fast way out takes a long time to sell up here usually at a loss. And on their way out everyone has had a big smile on their face not a happy smile kinda like that crazy looking one


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys are nuts! Drugs, especially Meth is everywhere. You can go to Sarah Palins world and Meth will be there.
Different colored people in Detroit than Roscommon, but I'd bet the Meth user % is equal or above.

You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Drugs are everywhere, no way to hide it. Even in a small village at the end of the world in Saskatchewan it ran rampant. One of the older guides our outfitter employed stopped guiding and got hooked on it. They said the college kids would bring it to town on break and spread it around.

I had 80 acres in Blaney Park in the early 90's. Break in's were a common thing and Ticks made the place unusable in the spring. Problem is, I found out later some of the break ins were from the guys next to us out of Flint. I sold it and figured there was enough public land where I can hunt, if I want to in the UP. When I Sold the land that is when I started my out of state adventures. Would not trade those experiences one bit for a piece in the UP. Love the UP but to only visit, got a place reserved on South Manistique Memorial weekend this year. I really like the Baraga area if I was to move to the UP. Close enough to Marquette but far enough away not to have the bigger city to close. I grew up in the snow belt so snow is no big deal for me. It may make a difference for you though. If that is the case stay in the southern part of the UP.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> You Yoopers must be anti-social. I enjoy people, alway have!
> 
> Love my wife, but if she was the only one I could interact with... That would be short-lived.
> 
> ...


I'm all for peace and solitude near my home. As far as cultures, history and their way of life I've learned 3 different languages travelling to new places in the world the past 15 years and yes I hate going somewhere in the U.S. and the people all around me are from Michigan. That's why I traveled in the first place. To get away from that. It is just like going to Yellowstone. I want to see wilderness not a bunch of people standing around bumper to bumper in the road. As far as coffee clutches. Every podunk town has their own no matter where you are.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Rounder said:


> Saddly meth seems to become an issue in rural areas. Maybe the privacy in making it. Maybe lack of access to big city drugs. I have not encountered any, but you read about it on the news. Iron county seems to have bit more of it, based on random articles and memory.
> 
> I still feel safer walking the streets of Hurley then I do Detriot.


Taco Tuesday at the Munch!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I'm all for peace and solitude near my home. As far as cultures, history and their way of life I've learned 3 different languages travelling to new places in the world the past 15 years and yes I hate going somewhere in the U.S. and the people all around me are from Michigan. That's why I traveled in the first place. To get away from that. It is just like going to Yellowstone. I want to see wilderness not a bunch of people standing around bumper to bumper in the road. As far as coffee clutches. Every podunk town has their own no matter where you are.


All good! What works for some...

Personally I hate cold! Used to ride sleds, ski, icefish, but it would take me 2 days to thaw-out. Not quite sure I could deal with it as I got older. I do know my wife would never even consider a UP lifestyle.

Each to their own!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> All good! What works for some...
> 
> Personally I hate cold! Used to ride sleds, ski, icefish, but it would take me 2 days to thaw-out. Not quite sure I could deal with it as I got older. I do know my wife would never even consider a UP lifestyle.
> 
> Each to their own!


I'm glad you can travel!! It is sad I I know people that have never been out of their own county. I'm not here much longer myself Shoeman!! Arthritis is making the seasonal changes hard on the back and joints. I'm seriously looking at moving completely out of the US. Get a dual citizenship. Argentina or southern brazil is where I am looking into, beside bolivia and chile. I got my tourist visas there, matter of fact I had to just renew my brazilian visa this spring. I looked at many houses and the exchange rate right now can't be beat. After going here for over 10 years I will never do the caribbean again. Island living isn't for me unless I had a nice 45 foot trawler to putt around on.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> A I do know my wife would never even consider a UP lifestyle.
> 
> Each to their own!


What do you think the UP life style is? I am curious.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

tito said:


> I. If your acceptable to depression you will have a bunch of low light no sun days in a row freaks a lot of people out.e


It is not Alaska. Even Alaska lattitude makes a big difference in amount of light.

You probably have 15-30 minutes more daylight in the summer, and that much less in the winter.

It boggles my mind how ignorant people can be other areas. Goes for Yoopers too. Yoopers from the snowbelt are surprised the snowmobile in Iron Mountain. I have been asked why I have had plow or snow blower, I asked they you want to get out there and shovel?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rounder said:


> What do you think the UP life style is? I am curious.


Let's see

Spend June, July and August cutting wood and the rest of the year watching it burn. 

I can only speak for my side of the family. It seemed they were still old school and fit the hunter/gatherer bill.

They made their own breads and pastries, picked berries (made jam), mushrooms, stockpiled Lake trout. They were active in the community and did weekly trips to Marquette to do their shopping. Now these were city folk (Calumet/Laurium). 

Not sure what Dr. Suess does living 12 miles from civilization... He probably spends 12 hours a day trying to figure how to get the hell out of there...:banghead3


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> Let's see
> 
> Spend June, July and August cutting wood and the rest of the year watching it burn.
> 
> ...


This site will not let me say what I think of you.

Ever hear of propane or natural gas? I have no idea how many peope heat with wood. Maybe 10%. People out of town do it, but I don't think alot of people in town do it, which is the bulk of the population. So maybe even less then 10%

You think all women in the UP are bakers? I wish.

Why would anyone drive through Houghton to get to Marquette to go shopping?

Being active in the community is bad? Though to be honest, I don't think I know a lot of people that are.

12 miles from town is a big deal to you? They do have cars. How far do you travel to work? 

Have you been to the UP in the last 30 years? It is not just one big weekend at camp.

I hate to correct &^%* like you, because it will encourage people to move here. But wow you are something.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Lighten up, man

I was trying to add a little humor when I fell into your trap!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I know one person in the UP who lives with an outhouse and no running water, or electricity. They didn't perc on the first test, on some ground they bought and didn't test first. Could build a mound, he thinks another spot would be perc. But I think he just doesn't feel the money is worth it. Lived in Alaska before that.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> Lighten up, man
> 
> I was trying to add a little humor when I fell into your trap!


 Yeah man knock it off ,that aint cool referring to a mans wood like that. With all the low light up here some are a little touchy. The actual phase is 11 months of winter 30 days of rain


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

August is the only month of the year I have not seen it snow or snow on the ground. The saying in the Copper Country is 9 months of good sledding weather and 3 months of poor sledding weather.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

And Just think.....deer survived.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Lighten up, man
> 
> I was trying to add a little humor when I fell into your trap!


For what its worth, I chuckled.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the UP and enjoy everytime I can get to my place there. To me it's much more laid back with less stress. 
I like watching the news up there and not hearing about murder after murder. The best part is you get about 10 minutes of local sports with actual highlites 
Everyone has their own opinion but I think it's a great place


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Where we go by Newberry a logger told me if they had indoor plumbing and money the UP would be just like anywhere else. He also said there were three jobs in the up logger, mininer, and baby sitter (prison guard). He also said it was three jobs, not three types of jobs, three jobs! I love the culture but it is tough economic times. This extended family has seen all of last generation leave and a good portion of the older generation returns after retirement. I have never seen the concentration of for sale signs as I did last fall in the White fish bay area.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

plugger said:


> Where we go by Newberry a logger told me if they had indoor plumbing and money the UP would be just like anywhere else. He also said there were three jobs in the up logger, mininer, and baby sitter (prison guard). He also said it was three jobs, not three types of jobs, three jobs! I love the culture but it is tough economic times. This extended family has seen all of last generation leave and a good portion of the older generation returns after retirement. I have never seen the concentration of for sale signs as I did last fall in the White fish bay area.


You do realize he was screwing with you? It really bothers me to point it out all the misconceptions, because then people from down state will move up.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> Lighten up, man
> 
> I was trying to add a little humor when I fell into your trap!


It is hard to figure out who is kidding in this thread, and who is just ignorant.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Rounder said:


> You do realize he was screwing with you? It really bothers me to point it out all the misconceptions, because then people from down state will move up.


 You mean if they did have indoor plumbing and jobs it still wouldn't be like everywhere else?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

plugger said:


> You mean if they did have indoor plumbing and jobs it still wouldn't be like everywhere else?


It sure isn't like down state.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

plugger said:


> You mean if they did have indoor plumbing and jobs it still wouldn't be like everywhere else?


Just to show the ignorance that abounds here. If anyone did check into it you would know that the U.P. was one of the first places to get gas lines to houses, electricity, sewers and running water because of the mines and logging. Heck, Calumet almost became the states capitol. And everybody knows to 'make wood' in the late winter and early spring before the bugs come out. :cheeky-sm


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Just to show the ignorance that abounds here. If anyone did check into it you would know that the U.P. was one of the first places to get gas lines to houses, electricity, sewers and running water because of the mines and logging. Heck, Calumet almost became the states capitol. And everybody knows to 'make wood' in the late winter and early spring before the bugs come out. :cheeky-sm


Rounder is the Drain Commisioner of the UP that's why he's so touchy. Calumet at one time had more whore houses per capita than most boom towns.


----------

